# PE Testing Venue in Albany NY



## jollyfan (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello! Anyone here knows where the PE exam site is going to be in Albany, NY this April 2009?

Castle responded that they only give out exact venue when they mail out the receipts. Anyone who's taken it in Albany previously?

Appreciate any leads.

Thanks!


----------



## ccollet (Feb 5, 2009)

jollyfan said:


> Hello! Anyone here knows where the PE exam site is going to be in Albany, NY this April 2009?
> Castle responded that they only give out exact venue when they mail out the receipts. Anyone who's taken it in Albany previously?
> 
> Appreciate any leads.
> ...


i've taken it in "Albany" and the actual test is held in Schenectady in a hotel that Union college bought and turned into dorms.

there is a large meeting hall on the first floor of the building where the actual test is held. There is plenty of parking. its very clean facility, i have been there a couple time for the exam and they used to have 2 people per table, the tables were approx. 18"x 60" so it was almost impossible to get comfortable with the test booklet and a reference out on the table at the same time. This etup seemed really stupid as we only used 1/2 the tables in the room, there was 1/2 the room setup with empty tables.

This last time i took it (I PASSED IT!!) they must've got the hint and spread us out throughout the whole room because most of us had a table to ourselves.

I would guess that there was about 200 people total, becasause i had seat 194 and there was still people beyond me.

One thing i learned taking the exam several times is not to rush into the line to sign in, you have been assigned a seat before they open the doors for the line, so you gain nothing but stress waiting in a crowded lobby in line like cattle.

If its a nice day, sit outside and breath in some fresh air till the line dies down, you'll be sitting inside for the whole day, you can see the line from the outside patio and when it gets down to 3 or 4 people walk inside, sign in, and find your seat. You will still have at least 1/2 to sit and get organized before they start reading the instructions.


----------



## jollyfan (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the tips! I've been contemplating between NYC (where I took my EIT) or Albany. I hope driving from NJ at least 3 hours will be well worth it.

If you can still remember the exact name of the hotel where I can check, (it'll be great for me to check on rates) please post it. Otherwise, I'm more of inclined to taking it in Albany anyways.

Just a side note, are nomographs (those free sample cardboard with scales for hydro) allowed in the exam?

Thanks again!



ccollet said:


> i've taken it in "Albany" and the actual test is held in Schenectady in a hotel that Union college bought and turned into dorms.there is a large meeting hall on the first floor of the building where the actual test is held. There is plenty of parking. its very clean facility, i have been there a couple time for the exam and they used to have 2 people per table, the tables were approx. 18"x 60" so it was almost impossible to get comfortable with the test booklet and a reference out on the table at the same time. This etup seemed really stupid as we only used 1/2 the tables in the room, there was 1/2 the room setup with empty tables.
> 
> This last time i took it (I PASSED IT!!) they must've got the hint and spread us out throughout the whole room because most of us had a table to ourselves.
> 
> ...


----------



## ccollet (Feb 5, 2009)

jollyfan said:


> Thanks a lot for the tips! I've been contemplating between NYC (where I took my EIT) or Albany. I hope driving from NJ at least 3 hours will be well worth it.
> If you can still remember the exact name of the hotel where I can check, (it'll be great for me to check on rates) please post it. Otherwise, I'm more of inclined to taking it in Albany anyways.
> 
> Just a side note, are nomographs (those free sample cardboard with scales for hydro) allowed in the exam?
> ...


its not a hotel anymore, just dorms for the Union College students, so they don't rent any rooms out. I think that the hotels in schenectady might be a little dumpy, but if you get one on washington ave. in Albany it is only about a 15 minute drive to the test venue(and real easy because washington ave is right off of I-90. Or you could try the Clarion in Albany

http://www.clarionhotelalbany.com/ that is where i took the EIT.

I've heard about people taking the PE in NYC and having to cart a pile off books a long way from a parking space. At least at the Capital District venue you won't be more than 100 yards from your car all day.

here is the info on he Union College builidng where the test was heald the 3 times i took it..

_College Park, the neighborhood west of campus, is the site of the Union-Schenectady Initiative, a large revitalization partnership led by the college. The building, formerly the Ramada Inn, was purchased by the College in 2003 and underwent renovation to become a residence hall for 230 students. _


----------



## Clarkbug (Feb 11, 2009)

Im a Union alum, and thats the location that I took my EIT.

There are a few hotels in Schenectady that arent too bad, since so many prospective students come to town a few times a year.

http://www.union.edu/Visitor_Center/aroundU/lodging.php

That at least lists the places close to campus.

If you are trying to map it out, its just about on the corner of Erie Boulevard and Nott Street. Schenectady, NY 12308. From NJ its an easy trek up the Thruway.


----------



## jollyfan (Feb 12, 2009)

Great! Thanks for the lead...I just submitted the form to Castle for Albany.



Clarkbug said:


> Im a Union alum, and thats the location that I took my EIT.
> There are a few hotels in Schenectady that arent too bad, since so many prospective students come to town a few times a year.
> 
> http://www.union.edu/Visitor_Center/aroundU/lodging.php
> ...


----------

